# Bones for 6 month old puppy



## Kb294 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi all,

Our new rescue pup Kikki is coming along really well, settled in nicely, and getting much more playful with bigger dogs which was an issue at first.

Aside from her dreadful recall, our only big problem is that she barks at us whilst we are eating, even if she has recently eaten and obviously full (I know, I know, no such thing with dogs...). We live in an open plan apartment so we always eat in the kitchen/lounge area which is the area where she is allowed to roam freely (we supervise her in other rooms due to all the clutter!).

She is definitely being fed enough for her age/size/weight (she is approximately 5.5-6.0 kilos so we are feeding her about 100g of soaked kibble and about two thirds of a tin of puppy wet food per day, plus various treats and peanut butter Kongs if we go out).

A doggy friend of mine suggested giving her a bone to chew on during meal times, then removing the bone once we've finished eating. I'd like to ask if a) you think this is even a good idea and b) if it is, what bones would be suitable for a small pup that can eat at the speed of light.

I'm nervous to give her anything that could potentially lead to her swallowing larger bone fragments that could damage her insides :-s

My other thought was to crate her with a Kong whilst we eat - thoughts?

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Crating her with a Kong is a FANTASTIC idea. It teaches her where to be when you eat, by giving her a rewarding place to be. You can also use any safe chew to occupy in her crate, such as a bully stick, rawhide (depending on how she takes to it), or large raw meaty bone. Definitely make sure it is something she gnaws on rather than breaks big pieces off of. 

One other tip is to never reward barking. So you want to occupy her BEFORE she starts barking and not after or during. As she gets used to the pattern of being somewhere else with her own treat during meal times, you can wait longer before giving her the treat. For example, to start out you might put her in the crate with a treat then sit down to eat. Down the line, you may sit down to eat for 1 minute, get up before she barks, then give her the treat. And then build duration. Or move to the point where you get up a few times during dinner (as she waits quietly and patiently) to give her a few smaller treats rather than a chew. Eventually you may get a dog that patiently waits during your entire meal without a sound. 
You may not be interested in that kind of training plan. But I only mention it because one thing you do not want to do is be stuck with a dog that demands a treat during your mealtime, or becomes so stuck with one routine that she acts up when you deviate from it.


----------



## Kb294 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you so much! That's a great idea about crating and treating and extending the duration. 

Can I ask, what is a bully stick? Even though we've always had dogs in our family we've never given them bones, usually because there's been two of them to entertain each other! 

Hopefully my local pet shop will be able to advise on gnawable bones for her. She's got her neutering pre-op check tomorrow so I'll ask the vet for some tips too.

She's currently thoroughly entertained by a tennis ball in a long sock - where would we be without these hilarious creatures?!

Thanks again!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Bully sticks are dried bull penises. They are super smelly and don't last as long as rawhide for most dogs. But most dogs really like them, more then they do rawhides. They are completely digestible too.


----------



## Kb294 (Aug 31, 2015)

Canyx said:


> Bully sticks are dried bull penises. They are super smelly and don't last as long as rawhide for most dogs. But most dogs really like them, more then they do rawhides. They are completely digestible too.


Oh! Well I wasn't expecting that! Penis treats it is then!! Thanks again x


----------



## Sarah101 (Jun 27, 2015)

Deleted I am leaving this forum.


----------



## ChelseaOliver (Nov 5, 2014)

Kb294 said:


> Thank you so much! That's a great idea about crating and treating and extending the duration.
> 
> Can I ask, what is a bully stick? Even though we've always had dogs in our family we've never given them bones, usually because there's been two of them to entertain each other!
> 
> ...


Late to the party and I don't know Kiki's breed but supervise her at least the first couple times with the bully stick just in case she tries to swallow a big piece (or all) of it whole! I generally don't give my 18 month old bully sticks because she tries to swallow all or most of it at once.


----------



## Kb294 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice  we went for a stuffed bone in the end that she can gnaw on but (hopefully) not shred to pieces. The bits of stuffing that she's eaten have been replaced with peanut butter too for a treat to keep her busy.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Kb294 said:


> Oh! Well I wasn't expecting that! Penis treats it is then!! Thanks again x


Get them at a fancy pet store. There were bad batches of them at some box stores where i live. Certain brands stink waay less.


----------

